# What to do?



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I found the sweetest orange tabby where I work today. It's an unfixed male. A vet that I work with came to look at him, at first glance she thought he was about 6 months old (that thin gangly look), but after looking at his teeth, she thinks he's closer to 2 or 3 years old.

He's obviously a pet, either dumped or from the apartments behind us. We cat-napped him today. The vet is gonna take and neuter him. The question is what to do with him. The vet knows someone with lots of land, and she has re-homed cats there in the past-they get food and water and have a dry barn to sleep in. This guy could go there also, but he might have a home in the area. My gut says he doesn't have very good owners, so let him go somewhere else.

Any suggestions?

Jennifer


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Sorry this is such a late response -- you could put up signs in the neighborhood, but if you saw him for a few days before picking him up, I would guess he was dumped. Good luck finding him a home!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Honestly, I would probably find another home for him. Not before checking local lost pet ads, though.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks
He's been rehomed. There were never any lost pet signs or anything. The vet has him right now and has neutered him and is testing him for various diseases. Assuming he comes up clean another co-worker is going to take him in. She has 3 cats, so he needs to be disease free.
The lady with the land likes to reserve it for strict ferals. This guy was obviously adoptable.

Jennifer


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Glad that he's found a good home!


----------

